# Galoppino recommendations



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

A real estate guide suggests using galoppino, which apparently is a licensed position, to handle paperwork issues. Do you recommend using one, and if so do you have a suggestion in western Umbria, eastern Tuscany?

:flypig:


----------

